# xml mit SAX.  Sonderzeichen belassen, nicht umsetzen. No "&gt;" in ">"



## StefanBW (23. Jul 2015)

Hallo,
Diese Problem scheint niemand zu haben!

"&amp;" wird in "&", "&gt" in ">" umgesetzt.  Im Buffer (hier "buf") steht "&amp;" und "&gt;". Im String (hier "s")  dann "&" oder ">". Ich möchte aber die Werte unverändert übernehmen.
Meine Befehle lauten:


```
public void characters(char[] buf , int offset, int len ) throws SAXException {
  String s = new String(buf, offset, len);
  if (textBuffer == null)
    textBuffer = new StringBuffer(s);
  else
    textBuffer.append(s);
}
```


----------



## Dompteur (23. Jul 2015)

Du bist hier über das sogenannte Escapen von Zeichen in XMLs gestolpert.

Der SAX-Parser verhält sich also korrekt, wenn er aus "&amp;" ein "&" erzeugt.
Ein "&amp;" müsstest du im XML File beispielswese so kodieren : "&amp;amp;"


----------

